# LiFePo4 Battery Pricing



## hardym (Apr 2, 2008)

Here is the latest that I have on battery pricing information.

IMHO, there are only two manufacturers of Lithium LiFePo4 prismatic cells (the batteries that look like blocks): Hipower and Thundersky. I have been in contact with both for some time and would like to publish my current pricing information. The pricing is not as good as other rumors that I've heard, but it's a starting point for negotiations.... meaning: dont pay more than this.

HiPower (chinabatteries.net) provided pricing at $1.35/Ah for their 160 Ah cells that I think are capable of 2C continuous discharge:
HOw are you?Have you recieved my email ?We treasure to cooperate with you,so i have taken some action to push our cooperation. One good news is ,sir ,if you place the order to us now ,we will give you a better price *1.35 USD/AH ,for the price of one 3.2v160ah cell will be 216USD*.A 144V160AH pack will be 10368USD. 


You see,we are producing the larger voltage pack such as 96v,144v,240v,288v,312v and 375v pack in a massed way.If you place order now ,you will get the pack very soon,much quickly than usual. 
​Thundersky (thunder-sky.com) has reported pricing at $1.5/Ah for their 200 Ah cells that I think are capable of 2C continuous discharge:

Thanks for your inquiry, this is cindy from the business department of thunder-sky to reply you. 
the price of our LFP200AHA is 300USD/pcs, so 48pcs will cost you about 1440USD. this is the ex-work price, and this quotation do not include connectors and jigs&stramps. the connector for LFP200AHA is 3USD/pcs, and the jigs&stamps for LFP200AHA is 25USD/pcs. 
​As far as cylindrical cells, there is a purchase group at yahoo.com (http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/lifepo4-purchase/), They are getting 10 Ah cells at $19 each ($1.9/Ah). These cells are capable of 10C discharge rate. ( Purchase is still in process.

Headway Price List Below as of July 14

All Cells used are 38120L size

Packs come with a BMS

12V X 10Ah = $175.00
12V X 20Ah = $220.00
12V X 30Ah = $280.00
24V X 10Ah = $290.00
24V X 20Ah = $380.00
36V X 10Ah = $310.00
36V X 20Ah = $510.00
48V X 10Ah = $350.00
48V X 20Ah = $630.00

Individual Tabbed Cells

*$19.00 (2,000 Cells)*
$18.50 (5,000 Cells)
$18.00 (10,000 Cells)

Chargers are not Included with Packs

24V = $30.00
36V = $40.00
48V = $50.00

ALL Cases will be Silver Grey and are $15.00 (not included with Pack)

Payments are 40% upfront & 60% Bal. once on the boat.

Shipping & handling charges not included & based on total of order divided equally by weight of individual orders.
​In addition, I try to keep the wiki page on this topic updated: http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13351


If anyone has better LiFeP04 pricing, or rumors, I would appreciate you sharing how / where you got it.


Mark.


----------



## Voltswagen (Nov 13, 2008)

Hey Mark
Does that pricing from HiPower include the BMS and Charger?
What about shipping?
Did you promise them an order of any quantity to get that price?
Roy


----------



## hardym (Apr 2, 2008)

Prices that I got are for cells only. 

HiPower offered this info about an additional charger/balancer
Balancing charger:

Our most advantage is that we can offer the full lithium power solution : LiFePO4 battery+balancing charger+BMS.Our balancing charger/BMS can fully charger each cell in a balancing way,thus charge the whole pack completely.With the help of the balancing charger/BMS ,the cycle life of our battery can reach 2000 times. 

For the 144v200ah pack ,we recommand the 144v25a balancing charger.Its samplr price is 1030USD. ​
Also, I've posted these data files that I got for the HiPower Cells. 

Hipower SingleCellSpec
HiPower DataCurves
HiPower 200AhCell 
HiPower 144Vx200Ah
I believe that these are the same cells that are resold by Seiden, but I dont have the Seiden tech specs to compare.

Mark.


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

I had some correspondence with Ieehoo Company a few weeks ago. They claim to be the largest manufacturer of LiFePo4 batteries in China with 100 Million investment in manufacturing facility. The website is WWW.IEEHOO.com. They sell individual cells, packs, chargers, e-bike. After some haggling, and the suggestion that there could be a number of people interested, they sent me these two MSWord docs showing discount pricing. It's not "great", seems to be the going rate I guess?? I'm not all that well versed with the number of manufacturers, comparing specs between them etc. Have a look. 

I'm not likely to buy LiFePo4's until my second set of batteries.... and I haven't bought the first set yet! lol


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

DIYguy said:


> I had some correspondence with Ieehoo Company a few weeks ago. They claim to be the largest manufacturer of LiFePo4 batteries in China with 100 Million investment in manufacturing facility. The website is WWW.IEEHOO.com. They sell individual cells, packs, chargers, e-bike. After some haggling, and the suggestion that there could be a number of people interested, they sent me these two MSWord docs showing discount pricing. It's not "great", seems to be the going rate I guess?? I'm not all that well versed with the number of manufacturers, comparing specs between them etc. Have a look.
> 
> I'm not likely to buy LiFePo4's until my second set of batteries.... and I haven't bought the first set yet! lol


I can't seem to attach the word files... so I will try and paste into the message.
The first is the individual cell + BMS charger pricing. The next is the pack pricing. All show "sample" and volume discounts.

OK, so I guess I will have to scan or something...
*
*


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

OK, lets try a pdf.

 Is it just me... or? This isn't working......


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

I think the file size was too big.... how about a zip.....


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

I think a lot of the similarity thats we see from one battery to another could simply be a cloning happening between companies. We know the chinese like to clone products from outside their borders, I see no reason why companies from within the country would not try and do the same.

As for being the biggest and best battery producer, they all claim to sell the most volume because they know we are worried about quality. I'm not sure where you could go for more impartial info on that.


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

david85 said:


> I think a lot of the similarity thats we see from one battery to another could simply be a cloning happening between companies. We know the chinese like to clone products from outside their borders, I see no reason why companies from within the country would not try and do the same.
> 
> As for being the biggest and best battery producer, they all claim to sell the most volume because they know we are worried about quality. I'm not sure where you could go for more impartial info on that.


Yes, no doubt. I have no idea how they stack up. Just thought I would throw it out there for those that are in hot pursuit. They had no issue sharing their pricing.


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

I had this reply from Thundersky some weeks ago......

thanks for your interest in Thunder Sky Lithium ion battery.
The LFP battery are in the market since 2 and half year and we don't have a large base of information about the cycle life on the road of our cells.
The laboratory test show that our cells can easily stand 3000 cycles at 70% dod and 2000 cycles at 80% dod.
WE have electric car ( a mercedes Benz S series) that we use everyday and that already has a total of more then 100.000 Km.
The cost of a batery system 144V 200 Ah is 13,500 USD ex works, delivery after 3 weeks we receive the full payment.
The shipping time can be about one month. The warranty one year. We does'nt have any distributor in North America so you have to purchase the battery directly from us.
Yes we have a series of accessory like the BMS which cost around 1750 USD, Battery charger, connectors, Jig and strip to keep together the battery.
If you will send us a confirmed order we will send you a pro forma invoice with all the details of the payment.
About the recycling of the lithium battery i am not inform on the situation in canada. Most of the developped country are now arranging some special area for collect and ricycle the lithium battery. 
Waiting for your confirmed order
With best regards
Dr. Marco Loglio
Vice President Thunder Sky energy group


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

I had this from Cyclone a while ago also... pretty high pricing...

Hello Paco, 
I am in the process of converting an internal combustion vehicle to an electric vehicle. The big issue is.. Always… batteries. I am part of a discussion forum that is watching LiFePo battery performance and price very closely. They all want this technology but are being held back by two main reasons. Price and unknown life cycle claims. I have several questions for you and I hope you could offer me some answers.


First, have you sold any batteries for an EV application and if so, do you know the level of success? 100%
Can you offer any real world proof of use or life cycle validation? Even in bicycles or other applications? We have Swiss customer use our 360V system, is been running for more than 1500 cycles, capacity is still above 90% of the new batteries. 
What would it cost for a battery pack of your LiFePo batteries for an EV application requiring 144 volts and 150 Ah of power? Secondly, what would the weight of this pack be? Thirdly, how could the cells be packaged? 144V150Ah packs = 720 cells + BMS + assemble fee= 23,000 USD ( Ex-work price) the battery will be in module 30Ah 24V, is easy to arrange to your EV battery box, 
battery can do Continue discharge1500A, Max. 2250A 16 secs. Charge current can use 750A
I see you have a warranty on your website. What have you seen with respect to battery performance.  we offer 3 years limited warranty on EV batteries, 2000 Cycles
What discounts do you offer for large orders like this one would be? This is a big batteries, already give discount. the price was 26820USD for 144V150Ah packs
What discounts would you offer for an order that included several or multiple electric vehicle applications?  When the order aer more than 10 in one time unit price is 21850 USD 
Is there any other information you could offer me for this application? From the battery BMS we provide 2 signal one is for controlling the batteries discharge, another one is for controlling batteries charging. see file


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

I have a memory of seeing that mercedes that the TS rep mentions. I really want to be skeptical of the claims, but I've been trying to contact other DIY'ers around the world that are using TS products and while I haven't been able to contact many, they all seem to very happy with the product. So far no one has said anything bad about the LFP series. Maybe these batteries really are the real deal.

Does cyclone use cylinder cell? maybe thats why they have the higher price?

All of my pricing was between $0.44 and $0.49/watt hour for prismatic LiFePO4 batteries. I think all the factories know what the going rate is and will not step out of line because of high demand. Higher volume pricing isn't something that I was able to get though. TS used to have a pricing structure based on volume on their website but they seem to have since taken it down.


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

david85 said:


> Does cyclone use cylinder cell? maybe thats why they have the higher price?
> .


Yes, they are as I recall... and dark green in colour...

There is a pic of a battery pack in the front of a car on the Ieehoo site also. Wonder if they would connect you with the owner... then again, it maybe theirs...


----------



## bobf104 (Mar 31, 2009)

hardym said:


> Here is the latest that I have on battery pricing information.
> 
> IMHO, there are only two manufacturers of Lithium LiFePo4 prismatic cells (the batteries that look like blocks): Hipower and Thundersky. I have been in contact with both for some time and would like to publish my current pricing information. The pricing is not as good as other rumors that I've heard, but it's a starting point for negotiations.... meaning: dont pay more than this.
> 
> ...


Mark,

Would you be able to provide me with a price for the following Headway battery pack with BMS and Charger by Soneil. 

We are looking for a 360 volt 2,200 amp master battery pack made up of approximately 1,200 Headway 38120 batteries using a system of buddy packs of 4 batteries all connected in an arrangement of series and parallel to achieve the desired voltage and amps.

Please let me know our cost for the Master battery pack, and BMS and charger separately.

Bob Fagliano, President
The Core IV, Inc.
+1 503 750-2946


----------



## mjcrow (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Bob,

If you want prices on Headway Batteries I would suggest you contact Victoria from Headway directly by email: [email protected] (she is fluent in English too)

Also see this thread http://www.endless-sphere.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=8012 over on Endless Sphere forums, he just put a nice sized pack of Headways in his Kombi, prices he paid are around US$11.50 per cell, + $4 per cell AIR shipping. (He did order at least 100+ cells per order)

mjcrow


----------



## bobf104 (Mar 31, 2009)

I would like to know if you have received any batteries from Headway. Were you pleased with their performance. The batteries that we are look at from them are the 38120 or 38mm in diameter and 120mm in length. Each cell is 3.2 volts to 4.4 volts with a 10AH rating. The four cells in series yielding 12.8 volts that we received with BMS and charger provided nearly 100 Amp of cranking power and allowed us to start our F150 truck engine by turning over the truck's starter effortlessly.

Are these the batteries with a blue plastic cover that you're talking about for $11.35 each?

If so our cost and shipping will be running just under $14.35 each or $17,938.00 approximately.

Does that sound correct to you. I can assume that the BMS for this Master battery pack will be in addition as well as the charging system too.

If you have any experience with Headway any insight you can provide would be greatly appreciated.

Kindest regards,
Robert Fagliano
+1 503 750-2946


----------



## mjcrow (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Robert,

I have not yet ordered from Headway, but have been researching batteries for my EV for the past 18months, I have narrowed down my options, and Headway are currently the top of my list. There is a long discussion on the endless sphere forums of the Yahoo group buy from last year, there were some problems, but Victoria listens to any issues and deals with them promptly, their warranty is very good, they are very serious about building a good reputation in the industry. 

If you are building such a large pack, I would contact Victoria and tell her exactly what you are doing and what you want (BMS, chargers, etc) I'm sure she will respond quickly, and possibly get the price down even more 

Headway discharge curve info in this thread http://endless-sphere.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=7655&start=90 you may have to log in to see the graphs

mjcrow


----------

